# Feeling better since cutting off caffeine



## Watske (Apr 12, 2008)

I learned that caffeine is a drug as much as any other (cocaine, alcohol, etc) and it's effects can be catastrophic on some people, like me. Especially since i'm known to be extremely sensitive to all kinds of drugs.

Caffeine can be toxic for the brain and help create/amplify anxiety disorders. There's a line or two about it on wikipedia.

When i cut off caffeine, i spent a week feeling very tired. I slept more than 12 hours a day for the whole week. That is the first sign that it was a potent drug in my case.

But now i feel much better even if my situation hasn't changed at all. But i do feel at peace with myself, something i didn't in the past. I'm also more confident and... come to think of it, my situation did change in small ways --- i'm no longer afraid of saying "hi" and the like.

I took paxil in the past and it was catastrophic. I'm beginning to think that it was because i was already "drugged" on caffeine and now that i fixed that, perhaps paxil could have a positive effect.

If you take caffeine (coke, pepsi, etc.) like i did (one 2L bottle a day), i strongly recommend that you stop as well. Now i either don't take any soft drinks or only sugar-free, caffeine-free ones.

And give it time; for example i stopped taking caffeine 8 months ago and i've been feeling better every month that passes. As if my brain was "slowly reconstructing itself"... like caffeine had burned my brain cells! It was that extreme!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been working on reducing my caffeine too. I have a lot of sleep issues and I think it may be partly due to all the caffeine. I drink a ton of coffee and also load it up with sugar which is probably not good either. So I try to restrict myself to no more than a couple cups (large cups) a day now.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Good job, Watske. Someday, hopefully soon, I am going to try and stop drinking a cup of coffee every morning.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have gone decaf too! Much better though I think


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been trying to quit caffeine on a number of occasions, but I've never lasted longer than one day before caving in. Maybe I should give it another try soon, and attempt to enforce more of my willpower this time. I guess cold turkey is not the way to go, I'll try weaning off it... slowly.


----------



## Watske (Apr 12, 2008)

I suspect that the harder it is to get off caffeine, the more toxic the drug was in that person's case.

i.e. if it's easy for someone to quit caffeine, then it wasn't that bad for him. But the harder it is, the more toxic it was.

I went cold turkey and spent one week very sleepy. If i had a job, i wouldn't have been able to do it during that time.

But the effects are astonishing. I also suspect there is an underestimated link between caffeine and social phobia, one that is underestimated both in the therapeutic community and our own.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Watske said:


> But the effects are astonishing. I also suspect there is an underestimated link between caffeine and social phobia, one that is underestimated both in the therapeutic community and our own.


Agreed - doctors are now learning to recommend that social phobics cut out caffeine.


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm weening myself of soda right now. So tough, I think I could kick a meth habit easier than this. 

I've been off before (it was awesome), but the sweet nectar of sugar/caffeine/carbonation beckons me time and time again.


----------



## Watske (Apr 12, 2008)

Me too but i've went cold turkey long enough to forget the taste of real soda. I wouldn't have touched sugar-free, caffeine-free pepsi with a 10 foot pole back in the days but now when i feel the need for soda i buy that kind and it tastes great because, again, i went long enough to forget the real taste of soda. I don't know what i'm missing so i'm not missing anything.


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

I actually drink a ton of seltzer now with some lemon squeezed in, it gives a nice refreshing taste that reminds me of Coke. Stay away from that diet stuff! The aspartame is really really bad for nerves.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm also trying to go off caffeine. I've only had a little bit today from a coke and tea, but no coffee. I am trying to buy only decaf now on.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I think the sugar would have had a really negative effect too from 2L coke as it causes mood swings. I'm not sure how it would affect paxil, catastrophic reactions doesn't sound good. There are other drugs to try though.
I've cut down on caffeine as, if nothing else, it keeps me awake at night. I think it is easy to underestimate the effect of diet and exercise on anxiety.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^ :yes I've cut out most caffeine but I like a little coffee (v little) in hot chocolate. But the sugar is what really effects me, I mean seriously effects me.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh the caffeine. Obviously you are all correct that it really isn't healthy. I abuse it, I admit it. Yes it is a drug no doubt. Yes it is not helpful to anxiety. Yes, I should quit. Yes, I am an addict. Right now (being honest) I probably am drinking about 50 ounces a day of Diet Dew. It is so bad, that if I have access to it, I just continue to drink it. 

Am I going to quit? No, not right now. I have quit before and it seems like there are windows that I have where it is easier to quit. I do cut back from time to time and that is a bit helpful. It is getting close to time to cut down again. I never go over 2 liters a day anymore. That is really scary to me. I know people who do drink more than 2 liters a day.

Negatives - I do get general anxiety if I drink too much caffiene too late in the day especially if I don't do exercise to counter act it.

All that aspertame probably isn't good for me.

Add up the sodium in all those servings and am doing my blood pressure no good.

Become tolerant to it.

Positives - Makes my mood better

Gives me energy to run after the kids.

Boosts my aerobic capacity to do activities I enjoy.

Notice a significant reduction in joint pain when using. Have since read a study that large doses of aspertame can help reduce inflammation.

Obviously the cons out way the pros, but addiction is a addiction.

Not giving up, just not ready to quit again right now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great step! Soft drinks aren't exactly an essential part of one's diet either. Sugar water, yuck!


----------

